# deer stand



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

check this thing out, we built it last weekend...its 10ft tall, 4x6ft
I bet my neighbors love me


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Backyard sniper tower?


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

you would be happier with 6x6 more room to turn and lean back and relax


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm wondering if y'all have a crane down at the lease to set that beast up with!!!! LOL It does look good though.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

4x6 is what the customer wanted. I though it was going to be heavy as well, but with the stairs off it only took two young brutes to move it. me being one of them.


----------

